# Anxiety problems, need some advice



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

as some of you may know, I was having terrible problems with my water works, a month or so ago. well about two months ago, I woke up with my entire shoulder on the left numb. the next day I woke up sick, it didn't feel like anything in paticular. but it had me floored. i was waking up in the middle of the night shaking, and it felt as if though i had the worst cold on record. my arms and all my muscles ached. this went on for about a week and a half. After that i've started having palpatations, my chest starts to feel tired. and i can feel my heartbeat(like it beats normal, then it fills like it pauses for a second then lets a heavy beat) but when my mom felt my chest, she said it felt normal. this has been starting to worry me, and with my insurence jerking me around on co-pays. i can't afford to take a trip to the doctors office right now, my heart palpatations have been happening every day like clockwork, late at night. or middle of the day. so what i want to ask you guys is.does this sound like something more serious, or do you think this is anxiety/stress related? do i need to go to the cardiologist, or should I start my Lexapro?


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Aron - If you can find away to the doctors I would go there. If you can't then I would call them and see if the doctor can give you a call back and ask him if you should start your Lexapro. I had to go to my primary doctor a few years ago because I was getting a fast painful heartbeat every time I would lay down. I really thought I was going to have a heart attack. They did a EKG and said it was anxiety and gave me a script for Xanax. Hang in there.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello Aron; obviously the best thing to do is see your doctor. The only thing that I can share with you is my personal experience.When I was having bad panic attcks, I always felt like I was having a heart attack.My chest would become so tight, and it was so difficult to breathe. Perhaps this is what is causing you to have palpitations, but I might add that I did get medical help when I had those attacks. Just being told that I wasn't having a heart attack helped the panic to subside.Panic is a real bugger. It messes with your head, and seems to feed on itself.I think it is good that you are able to share about it here.BTW, if you start to hyper-ventilate, it really helps to re-breathe. Get a brown paper bag and breathe into it, then breathe in from it.Hyperventilation upsets the blood gasses, re-breathing adjusts them.Hope this helps you, and that you feel better.Tibby


----------

